# Культурный раздел > Музыка >  Главное хип-хоп событие осени «Gazgolder тур» уже скоро в Минске!

## Labs

24 октября 2014 года на сцене минского Дворца спорта в рамках фестиваль «Gazgolder тур» выступят лучшие российские рэп-исполнители.

Недавно белорусскую рэп-общественность всколыхнула грандиозная новость: фестиваль «Gazgolder тур» наконец дойдет и до Минска. Организаторы обещают привезти на белорусскую землю почти всех участников творческого объединения «Газгольдер». В рамках 3,5-часового концерт выступят знаменитые российские рэп-исполнители и группы Баста, Гуф, QП, АК-47, «Триагрутрика», Тати и Словетский. 

Грандиозное действо пройдёт в минском Дворце спорта 24 октября 2014 года.

Фестиваль «Gazgolder тур» впервые состоялся в московском клубе Milk в конце 2011 года и собрал на одной сцене артистов творческого объединения «Газгольдер». Площадка не смогла вместить всех желающих. Концерт прошел с аншлагом, и вскоре в эфире музыкального канала MTV состоялась премьера телеверсиии фестиваля. Так было положено начало истории Gazgolder Live.

В 2013 году он получил грандиозное продолжение. В Зеленом Театре Парка Горького прошел масштабный музыкальный марафон, который длился более четырех часов. Баста, Словетский, Смоки Мо, Тати, АК-47 и «Триагрутрика» представили абсолютные премьеры, которые чередовали с любимыми всеми хитами.

А ровно год назад творческое объединение «Газгольдер» организовало первый выездной фестиваль в Сочи. С тех пор «Gazgolder тур» продолжает громкое шествие по городам и странам и теперь приходит в Минск! 

КАФЕ ГАРАЖ – «аппетитный» партнер мероприятия.

Телеканал БелМуз ТВ – музыкальный партнер мероприятия.

Радио Пилот ФМ – музыкальный радиопартнер мероприятия.

Relax.by – наш эксперт в сфере отдыха и развлечений! 

Радио Аплюс – музыкальный интернет-партнер мероприятия!

Не пропустите это грандиозное событие! Билеты уже поступили в продажу у официальных представителей и в местах реализации Ticketpro.by.

Место проведения: “Дворец спорта”, г. Минск
Организатор: ООО "Гейм Шоу Студио"
Тел. для справок: +375 (17) 293-11-63

Ознакомиться со стоимостью билетов на концерт “Баста + Гуф”, а также приобрести их можно по следующей ссылке: http://www.ticketpro.by/jnp/music/1389163-gazgolder-tour.html

----------

